# Henry Smith



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 16, 2006)

Henry Smith (c. 1550 - 1591), English Puritan minister, was known as the "silver tongued Smith" because of his eloquence in preaching. I own a facsimile copy of his _A Preparative to Marriage and Two Other Sermons_ (1591) (the other sermons being on the Lord's Supper and Usury), which has been a good resource for me. Here is also a sermon by him on Noah's drunkeness. A little more on his life and works may be found here and here.

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

_The Sermons of Mr. Henry Smith, Vol. II_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

_The Works of Henry Smith_, 2 vols.


----------

